# Общий раздел > Чувства > Любовь >  Новое открытие в любовной психологии

## Irina

*В любовной психологии произошло очередное  открытие.* Братья-писатели Рон и Ори Брафман определили 5 факторов влечения, которые заставляют людей влюбляться с первого взгляда. Предлагаю ознакомиться и обсудить. Итак, заморские писатели уверяют нас, что для возникновения связи между двумя людьми необходимы 5 условий: эмоциональная открытость, физическая близость, схожесть интересов, резонанс и благоприятные внешние условия. Рассмотрим подробнее.

*1. Ранимость.*

Суть: писатели советуют не изображать из себя супергероев, а быть максимально искренними. Пусть мачо с порога признается, что боится свиданий и красивых женщин. А железная леди растеряется и станет заикаться, как Людмила Прокофьевна в «Служебном романе». Супермены и суперменши внушают гораздо меньше доверия, чем живые люди из плоти и крови. Замечание: откровенность безусловно очень важна, но главное не переусердствовать в откровениях на первом свидании.

*2. Близость.*

Суть: чтобы возникло притяжение, необходим физический контакт. То есть если вы хотите кого-то соблазнить, не стреляйте глазками из угла, а встаньте ближе и… еще ближе. Брафманы уверяют, что у людей, живущих по соседству, и коллег, сидящих напротив, гораздо больше шансов «подцепить» друг друга, чем у тех, кто редко видится или общается на сайтах знакомств. Замечание: а как же любовь на расстоянии? Тоска фанаток к кумирам? Романтические встречи на сайтах знакомств?

*3. Резонанс*

Суть: имеется ввиду эмоциональная совместимость. Когда он/она смеется вашей шутке. Когда ему/ей нравится музыка в вашем плеере. Когда разговор захватывает, время проходит незаметно, а темы рождаются сами собой. Замечание: удивительно, из какой ерунды порой рождаются романы. Одних объединяет любовь к лысым канадским сфинксам. Другие сходятся на почве ностальгии по канувшему в Лету журналу «Столица». Третьих сближает необходимость выговориться после расставания с любимым человеком. А еще я знаю пару страстных любителей анекдотов: он любит рассказывать, а она слушать и хохотать.

*4. Похожесть*

Суть: мы так устроены, что в любой группе выбираем похожего на себя. Недаром при знакомстве мы первым делом ищем точки соприкосновения: общие интересы, увлечения, привязанности. Так и в любви: контакт возникает с тем, кто в чем-то похож на вас. Отсюда вопросы: «Что тебе нравится?», «Какие твои любимые фильмы, книги, песни»… Замечание: а согласно другой версии, притягиваются, наоборот, противоположности. Например, я знаю пару, где она, пользуясь метафорами Пушкина, волна, стихи и пламень, а он – лед, проза и камень. Военный и поэтесса. Но как-то живут уже пятый год, вполне себе счастливы.
*
5. Внешние факторы*

Суть: для возникновения связи важно, чтобы окружающая обстановка способствовала сближению. По мысли писателей, идеальными для знакомства являются кризисные ситуации: когда вы вместе терпите бедствие и выживаете, когда застреваете в лифте или переживаете тряску в самолете, когда становитесь участником заговора против несправедливого босса или, на худой конец, жалуетесь друг другу на зарплату, условия труда и трудную жизнь. Ничто так не сближает, как общие враги и беды. Замечание: жалобы на бывших – тоже часть верной стратегии, но катастрофы, безусловно, более сильное оружие.

Конечно, все эти любовные пособия – ерунда, и следовать им - все равно что выбирать партнера по цвету глаз или знаку зодиака. Но ведь человечество не успокоится, пока не отыщет ту самую заветную формулу любви. А, может, именно ее нашли Брафманы?

Источник galyavud.f5.ru

----------

